# Driving Record Not Perfect...How To Get Hired??



## tycoon916 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just completed my paramedic program and passed the NR test. I should be getting my license in the next month or so. Im disappointed in myself that i have an accident on my record and and 2 tickets, one which is NOT a point but still looks bad when looking at my print out from the DMV.  I just turned 20 and most companies do not hire if your under 21, so by that time the accident will be cleared for the "36 months" that all ems companies are concerned about. my question is what can i do in the "down" time other than just waiting. I cannot even get hired as an emt with my record.  Im afraid that ill forget how to be a medic, or perform poorly out in the field once things clear up. has anyone had this situation before? any advice or input is appreciated. The tickets and the accident are the cause of being a teenager, and unfortunately i pay of them now.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 15, 2009)

I was in the same boat as you somewhat.  My advice is to look for a company that will hire you as a non-driver until either your record clears up or they feel comfortable enough letting you take an EVOC and start out as a probation driver (most often they'll put you with a supervisor while you're driving).  This is what I did, I had a bad ticket from 3 years ago by the date I was hired and had to wait two weeks to hear back from the insurance appeal.  Once I heard back I took EVOC and did a week with a supervisor driving, then they let me go on my own.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 15, 2009)

Apply to work as a Tech in a hospital.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 15, 2009)

take a defensive driving class. Be proavtive.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat but my driving record is a bit more... extensive. The only saving grace of the ordeal is that I haven't had a ticket in over two years, and all of my tickets were before I was 18. I know there are a few companies around me that will hire as long as you don't have any points. But if those fall through, I'll probably just work as a tech.

Firecoins: Good idea on the defensive driving class. I might look into that.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 21, 2009)

You could be put on non-driving status too. So, don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Steal an identity and use their driving record.

or

Go to paramedic school. Medics dont need to drive.


----------



## EMS_Junkie (Sep 21, 2009)

firecoins said:


> take a defensive driving class. Be proavtive.



Ive just got a couple tickets on my record and waiting for reply from an ambulance service.  Would the defensive driving class clear it up or just help?


----------



## JCampbell (Sep 21, 2009)

Isn't the most pressing issue the fact that you are only 20 and most companies won't let you drive until 21? I don't see what your "record" has to do with anything at this point. I know plenty of people who are non-drivers because of their record or age. They had no problem getting hired around here. I suggest calling or stopping by the companies or services you want to work for and ask them if they will hire you when you get certified. That's the only way to find out for sure.


----------

